# Breeders in or around VA?



## JennyNicole (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello! I am fairly new to this site and was expecting to be bringing home a puppy next month. I was contacted by the breeder Monday because her dog had all male puppies and I was looking for (and prepared for with lots of pink supplies!) a female puppy. Orginially I told her to hold onto my deposit because she had two other dogs who were expecting pups in June, but today thanks to this site, I realized that when the breeder told me she lets the pups go home at the age of 7 weeks, that should have been a red flag. So I cut ties with her and now am, once again, in search of a Maltese breeder. Unfortunetly there are not many in Virginia. But I was wondering if anyone knew of a breeder that maybe I have not found who is in VA, or one fairly close to VA? I'd appreicate any help! Thanks.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

That's GREAT that you joined the forum and learned about reputable breeders! SM is a wonderful resource and I do hope you'll stick around - there's soooo much valuable information here. 

I am from Northern VA and recently got a beautiful little girl from a breeder in that area. My Emma is from Carina of CloudClan Maltese. She has a wonderful temperament and is adorable! I have posted many pictures of her recently if you'd like to see her. Carina was beyond wonderful to work with and is a very, very ethical and conscientious breeder. I would recommend getting in touch with her and if she doesn't have any litters planned at this time, she can point you in the right direction and give you great advice. 

Have you looked at the AMA list of breeders already? I would highly recommend looking at that if you haven't already. There may be some breeders within driving distance that you could consider. 

Good luck in your search! You made the right decision about the breeder you were working with and I commend you for that!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jenny - I'm so glad that you learned from SM and will look for a reputable breeder. I don't think Carina has any pups now but she's very plugged into the show community and knows many breeders who might fit your bill. Sometimes you have to go out of state but it's worth it. Feel free to check back with us about some breeders and people's experiences. The AMA site is a good list.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Definitely look at the AMA breeder list
American Maltese Association

Many show breeders (myself included) do not take deposits for puppies that have not even been born yet because the goal is produce the next show dog, not just to have puppies to sell so I don't want to promise a puppy to someone that I might want to keep for myself. 

Good luck!!


----------

